# Applet + Treiber laden (J/Connector)



## CarloC (29. Jan 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe die Suche schon benutzt aber ganz schlüsslich bin ich immer noch nicht.

Ich will mit meinem Applet erstmal nur den Treiber laden, dafür habe ich mir den J/Connector runtergeladen.


```
Class.forName("com.mysql.jdbc.Driver");
```

Die .class Datei habe ich nun in einen Ordner auf meinem Server gepackt. In das gleiche Verzeichnis habe ich auch die Datei *mysql-connector-java-5.0.4-bin.jar* gepackt.

Wenn ich das Applet im Browser ausführe kommt allerdings immer die Fehlermeldung:



> Treiber kann nicht geladen werden: com.mysql.jdbc.Driver



Muss man die .jar Datei im Applet-Tag noch einmal extra angeben oder woran kann das liegen? Ich habe das so verstanden, dass er sich die automatisch sucht  ???:L

Danke für die Hilfe

EDIT: Zum Laden des Treibers muss das Applet doch nicht wohl zertifiziert sein, oder?


----------



## L-ectron-X (30. Jan 2007)

patr1k hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Zum Laden des Treibers muss das Applet doch nicht wohl zertifiziert sein, oder?


Zum Laden nicht, aber um die Verbindung zum Datenbankserver herstellen zu können schon.

Die jar-Datei(en) muss im archive-Attribut des Applet-Tags aufgeführt werden.


----------



## CarloC (30. Jan 2007)

Vielen Dank, jetzt klappts. Ich hatte die .jar Datei mit dem Treiber nicht im Archive angegeben.

Jetzt habe ich allerdings noch eine Frage zum signieren mit deinem Tool (SignTool).
Wenn ich die Datei in meinem Projektordner starte gibt er mir immer folgende Fehlermeldungen aus:



> Der Befehl "jar" ist entweder falsch geschrieben oder konnte nicht gefunden werden.
> Der Befehl "keytool" ...
> Der Befehl "keytool" ...



Als Pfad habe ich in der Datei



> C:\Programme\Java\jdk1.5.0_08\bin



angegeben. Der Pfad stimmt, ich habe ihn z.B. mal in Start -> Ausführen eingegeben und dann wird der Ordner auch geöffnet.

Woran kann das liegen?  ???:L


----------

